# Guardian gold



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Has anyone done any testing on this round from magtech? It looks pretty good and it is pretty cheap. I am pleased with their fmj practice ammo, I just can't find any reports on the JHP(hopefully 9mm). I looked around at all the usual spots, mouseguns.com, hipowersandhandguns, box-o-truth, etc. Anyone know where I can find info on it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Magtech Gold HP's in my KT-3AT. They do a fine job on 3/4" playwood and they run good in my pistol. That's all I can tell ya about them.:mrgreen:


----------



## BrokenArrow (Jan 25, 2008)

In gel the 115 +P expands and penetrates about the same as the Rem/Fed/Win 115 +P/+P+ JHPs. About 9 - 10 inches and .50 caliber/fragmented, through cloth/denim about 12-14 inches/.55 - .60 caliber.


----------

